# browserfenster schließen nach HTTP-Authentifizierung



## qwertz1234 (25. Sep 2008)

hallo,

ich habe eine webapp die man erst erreicht wenn man sich über HTTP-Authentifizierung angemeldet hat. wie kann ich ein abmelden realisieren. habe gedacht das ich per javascript das fenster schließe, das funktinoert aber leider nur im ie.

hat jemand ne lösung um das fenster zu schließen oder die HTTP-Authentifizierung  aufzuheben?

danke und gruß
qwertz1234


----------



## qwertz1234 (26. Sep 2008)

hi,

keiner ne ahnung ob das geht, wie es geht usw.

vielen dank und grüße qwertz1234


----------



## roben (26. Sep 2008)

Danach hatte ich auch mal gesucht. Letzter Stand (vor ca. einem Jahr): es gibt je nach Browser keine oder wie im IE nur proprietäre Möglichkeit, die HTTP-Auth Session zu beenden. Im Firefox hilft beispielsweise nur ein manuelles "Clear Session-Cookies" im Webdeveloper.

Falls du Seam benutzt, kann ich jedoch sehr die eingebaute Authentifizierung empfehlen. Ist recht gut beschrieben und einfach zu benutzen.


----------



## qwertz1234 (30. Sep 2008)

hi,

ok! das ist echt schade. ihrgendwie ist das ja nicht so super. 

na ja, wenn noch jemadn ne lösung findet, hab ich ein offenes ohr.

grüße qwertz1234


----------

